
Squeak 4.0 released - now under MIT/Apache license - The H Open Source - ckcin
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Squeak-4-0-released-now-under-MIT-Apache-license-956267.html
======
swannodette
I'll always have a soft spot for Squeak. And still don't totally understand
the damn thing.

Pharo is pretty slick, <http://www.pharo-project.org/home>. And Gilad Bracha
of Strongtalk and JVM fame is also doing interesting work with Newspeak,
<http://newspeaklanguage.org/>.

~~~
fstephany
If you haven't already, you should have a look at the free Pharo by Example
book. <http://www.pharobyexample.org/>

The Blue Book (Smalltalk-80: The Language and its Implementation by Adele
Goldberg and David Robson) is quite old but still one of the best book about
Smalltalk. You can get it for free in PDF.

~~~
rbanffy
Or the equally fine <http://squeakbyexample.org/>

------
rbanffy
I keep reminding myself I should do something on top of Squeak/Seaside. Is
anyone using it?

~~~
avibryant
I am. I hack in a lot of different languages/environments, but I'm still most
productive by far in Squeak.

~~~
rbanffy
That's very cool. I am using (and like it) Django a lot, but when compared to
Squeak, everything looks rather primitive.

Guess I will run out of excuses soon. ;-)

------
MaysonL
Nothing new except the license.

~~~
mark_l_watson
Good call. BTW, after having fun with Squeak and VisualWorks for a long time,
I have switched to the Squeak fork project Pharo (<http://www.pharo-
project.org/home>).

~~~
MaysonL
Another great project being built on Squeak (although the Squeak/Smalltalk
underpinnings are being replaced) is Gilad Bracha's Newspeak:
<http://newspeaklanguage.org>

------
jcdreads
Primary source: <http://squeak.org>

